

The Man’s Essential Library - niqolas
http://artofmanliness.com/2008/05/14/100-must-read-books-the-essential-mans-library/

======
djacobs
A fine list to be sure, but any attempt to set up a new canon is going to fail
like all the other canons have. There is no _one list_ we should read to be
cultured.

